# Indian Applicants who have done Diploma & Bachelor of Engineering - Please Help



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Am stuck with a problem... i have done my Diploma (3yrs after 12th Standard) in Electronics & Communication and thereafter completed my Bachelors in same field without any education gap.

Now my problem - i can arrange for BE Transcripts from my college but not sure about Diploma... The question is do i need to submit Diploma transcripts while filing for CDR to EA... Or transcripts for BE will suffice.. I have Semester-wise marksheets & final Certificate for Diploma..tht wont be an issue....

Any indian applicant who have done diploma & degree in engineering - please help.. Am not able to proceed without this.... 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone out there!!!!!!! Please help


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone out there!!!!!!! Please help


My profile is similar to your. After SSLC, completed 3 year Diploma in ECE and completed 3 year BE in ECE without any gap.

I have submitted my semester wise mark sheet, CC and degree certificate for both diploma and BE to EA. got positive skill assessment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> My profile is similar to your. After SSLC, completed 3 year Diploma in ECE and completed 3 year BE in ECE without any gap.
> 
> I have submitted my semester wise mark sheet, CC and degree certificate for both diploma and BE to EA. got positive skill assessment.


Hi Karmur2012,

Thanks for the reply....
CC means Completion Certificate of Diploma & Degree... So EA didnt ask for any kind of transcripts?

I have send a PM also.

Thanks


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

I have also done Diploma+BE..wht do u mean by transcripts???





karmur2012 said:


> My profile is similar to your. After SSLC, completed 3 year Diploma in ECE and completed 3 year BE in ECE without any gap.
> 
> I have submitted my semester wise mark sheet, CC and degree certificate for both diploma and BE to EA. got positive skill assessment.


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am stuck with a problem... i have done my Diploma (3yrs after 12th Standard) in Electronics & Communication and thereafter completed my Bachelors in same field without any education gap.
> 
> ...


I have a Diploma, A Bachelors in Engineering and then a Masters of Management.
I only submitted my marksheets for Bachelors and Masters for ACS assessment as ICT Business analyst. 
For the DIAC Visa Appplication I only submitted my Final Graduation certificates. 
I did not submit any documents for my Diploma for ACS Skills Assessment OR DIAC Visa Application.
In Any case I believe marksheets suffice as proof of knowledge. Transcripts would'nt be mandatory.

Kind Regards,
Ranjit Pillai


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

For the assessment, they would need the certificates [Completion Certificates, Mark sheets etc.] of the last two qualifications. As you do not have any Masters, it would be preferable to submit the certificates of your Bachelors course and the Diploma course.

It just makes a strong case. I would suggest you to provide as many supporting documents as possible to assess your qualification on the relevant field. Providing them enough documents will make it simpler for them to approve your qualifications and work experience.

All the best.

VK


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

vijaymahes said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the assessment, they would need the certificates [Completion Certificates, Mark sheets etc.] of the last two qualifications. As you do not have any Masters, it would be preferable to submit the certificates of your Bachelors course and the Diploma course.
> 
> ...


Hi VK,

Thanks for the reply... I have all the marksheets of Diploma & Degree alongwith the Completion Certificates - so that wont be any issue..

The reason why i raised this query was because in CDR Checklist, they have mentioned *"Certified true copies of academic transcripts"* . Arranging Degree transcripts was not a challenge but i was worried about the diploma...

So, transcripts are not that mandatory if i have all the supporting semester-wise marksheets and completion certificates. Am i right?

Please comment.

Thanks


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Cb,

As far as I know, it should be enough. Submit the attested copy of all your mark sheets, consolidated certificate, course completion certificate, you should be okay. All the very best.

VK


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

footinmouth said:


> I have a Diploma, A Bachelors in Engineering and then a Masters of Management.
> I only submitted my marksheets for Bachelors and Masters for ACS assessment as ICT Business analyst.
> For the DIAC Visa Appplication I only submitted my Final Graduation certificates.
> I did not submit any documents for my Diploma for ACS Skills Assessment OR DIAC Visa Application.
> ...



Hello Ranjit,

I m going to appear for the IELTS exam this weekend.As mentioned by you ,I would submit the diploma and BE certificates.Hope no other educational documents are required.

Sumesh Nair


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

vijaymahes said:


> Hello Cb,
> 
> As far as I know, it should be enough. Submit the attested copy of all your mark sheets, consolidated certificate, course completion certificate, you should be okay. All the very best.
> 
> VK



Ok..m also going to do the same.Thanks a ton


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

I did a diploma after 10th followed by 4 year bachelor of engineering course in Hyderabad. 

I did submit all memorandum of marks that were given to me along with the diploma certificate. 

That said, I think you can apply with the BE documents because a 4 year degree in relevant field is sufficient. You can arrange diploma stuff if they ask


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

sraza said:


> I did a diploma after 10th followed by 4 year bachelor of engineering course in Hyderabad.
> 
> I did submit all memorandum of marks that were given to me along with the diploma certificate.
> 
> That said, I think you can apply with the BE documents because a 4 year degree in relevant field is sufficient. You can arrange diploma stuff if they ask



I did my 10th ,then +2 ,3 year diploma and then 3 year engineering as a lateral entry.This case ,i belive i need to submit the diploma documents as well .What do you suggest?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

sumeshkrishna said:


> I did my 10th ,then +2 ,3 year diploma and then 3 year engineering as a lateral entry.This case ,i belive i need to submit the diploma documents as well .What do you suggest?


hmm...In that case, I think its better to have diploma documents as well. What documents do you have readily available?


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

sraza said:


> hmm...In that case, I think its better to have diploma documents as well. What documents do you have readily available?


I have semester vice mark lists ,consolidated mark sheets and diploma certificate.Hope these documents would serve the purpose.What is ur say?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

sumeshkrishna said:


> I have semester vice mark lists ,consolidated mark sheets and diploma certificate.Hope these documents would serve the purpose.What is ur say?


Hi,

Let me summarize... All the documents pertaining to education needs to be provided to EA to make the case stronger. Also it would help them to evaluate whether there was any education gap or not and the applicant has completed the required years of schooling to be assessed. 

So, primarily semester-wise marksheets of Diploma & Degree alongwith Completion Certificates are mandatory...

I hope am correct and on right track!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,
Would really appreciate your help for EA assessment.
I have flunked in my 12th,then in did 3 year diploma and 3 year B.E
Will the semester wise and final markseets of Diploma and degree be enough as i dont have anything other than that.
Regards,
Manish


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

howz consider *Diploma in EC* by ACS???

I mean qualification evaluation??


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am filling up my EOI and concerned with few questions regarding education.

1.I am suppose to even mention my high school qualification?

2. I hold a diploma and bachelors in Mechanical Engineering Course.Usually a bachelors of Engineering course if of 4 years,because i hold a diploma i got a lateral entry in to second year so it became 3 years for me.So should i mention only bachelors in EOI or both?

Kindly advise

thanks in advance.


----------



## gssdsw (Jan 23, 2016)

I have done B.Tech(Computer sci.) as LEET student after 3 year diploma in computer sci. I got confused while filling up the application form as it ask normal duration of course as well as number of year taken.
Please advice what should be filled for normal duration for B.Tech through lateral entry. as it is three year degrre so Will it cause any problem during assesssmnet?
Pls help!!!!


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

sumeshkrishna said:


> Hello Ranjit,
> 
> I m going to appear for the IELTS exam this weekend.As mentioned by you ,I would submit the diploma and BE certificates.Hope no other educational documents are required.
> 
> Sumesh Nair


Hi Sumesh,

I submitted my diploma marks cards and completion certificate and for B.E , marks cards, completion certificate and the transcript. I got +ve response within 4 days. Diploma transcript is not needed. Make sure all these documents are certified as "true copy of the original". All these documents can be BW or color, however, do upload the color [scanned] copies of the certified documents.


----------



## gssdsw (Jan 23, 2016)

snb said:


> Hi Sumesh,
> 
> I submitted my diploma marks cards and completion certificate and for B.E , marks cards, completion certificate and the transcript. I got +ve response within 4 days. Diploma transcript is not needed. Make sure all these documents are certified as "true copy of the original". All these documents can be BW or color, however, do upload the color [scanned] copies of the certified documents.


Hi snb
please reply
I have done B.Tech(Computer sci.) as LEET student after 3 year diploma in computer sci. I got confused while filling up the application form as it ask normal duration of course as well as number of year taken.
Please advice what should be filled for normal duration for B.Tech through lateral entry. as it is three year degrre so Will it cause any problem during assesssmnet?
Pls help!!!!


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

gssdsw said:


> Hi snb
> please reply
> I have done B.Tech(Computer sci.) as LEET student after 3 year diploma in computer sci. I got confused while filling up the application form as it ask normal duration of course as well as number of year taken.
> Please advice what should be filled for normal duration for B.Tech through lateral entry. as it is three year degrre so Will it cause any problem during assesssmnet?
> Pls help!!!!


Hi,
I filled like this as mine was a lateral entry like yours.

Normal duration : 4 years
Number of years taken : 3 years


----------



## vk_jay (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I read from the manual that we need to submit the scanned color copies of the original B.tech certificates and marklists. (they specify not the certified copies) . This is for skill assessment and qualification verification.
Then at which stage do we need attested or notarised copies of the original certificate?? 
And how can we do this in India?


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

vk_jay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I read from the manual that we need to submit the scanned color copies of the original B.tech certificates and marklists. (they specify not the certified copies) . This is for skill assessment and qualification verification.
> Then at which stage do we need attested or notarised copies of the original certificate??
> And how can we do this in India?


All your transcripts , marks cards and certificates , Employer reference letters should be attested and certified as "true copies of the original" . These copies need to be submitted to ACS. 

You can contact any lawyer if you know. I got it done through these guys. They are pretty quick and reliable though a bit expensive 

Docket Tech | [email protected]
Just mail them asking about the procedure. Once you send them the copies , you will receive the attested copies in 2-4 days time depending on your location.


----------

